# Vintage XC Category - Iron Horse Bicycle Classic - Memorial Day, Durango, CO



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

VRC Peeps - This year the Iron Horse Bicycle Classic is hosting and putting a lot of weight behind a new vintage MTB category in the cross country race.

We're hoping to get a bunch of the local heros (Ned, Herbold, etc) to come out on vintage race bikes and compete, so this is a pretty sweet opportunity. Regardless, there will be some amazing bikes being raced and on display. The event is run on in-town trails and goes through local bars and shops downtown. Its a real good time.

Durango is a bit tough to get to but it's worth it. Commit to a couple day trip and we'll show you a good time. Its the Iron Horse, it's Durango, it's May. You really can't go wrong with all three.

Info / Registration online at ironhorsebicycleclassic.com


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Cool!
Does Ned grab that beer and chug it while he rides by?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

It goes...through pubs!? How f'ing cool is that!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

AWesome!

Isn't there a cross race in portland that you have to jump over cars and go through them and stuff?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> AWesome!
> 
> Isn't there a cross race in portland that you have to jump over cars and go through them and stuff?


Boys In The Yard - Bilenky Junkyard Cross Recap


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Video of the bar section. Dont tell me the people with vintage bikes and outfits woudn't get a huge reception from this crowd? Tension discs rumbling through Steamworks? Yeah. In.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Video of the bar section. Dont tell me the people with vintage bikes and outfits woudn't get a huge reception from this crowd? Tension discs rumbling through Steamworks? Yeah. In.


T-Disk's a must.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Two-hundred buck preme to the first rider with an Onza white Porc blowout inside Steamworks.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

This is sweet. Besides Keyesville, are there any other races with vintage categories? Seems like the way mountain bike racing is going, with more emphasis on the amateur participants and the overall experience, vintage categories could be a good thing.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Get a helmet mounted cam before then.


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

Last year before the race, I was standing at the bar ordering a beer, and nobody realized they had just opened the course for warmups. I started to back away with my Wanna Get Rye, and almost got hit in the head by a handlebar as some guy wheelied through the restaurant. Gotta love Durango.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Two-hundred buck preme to the first rider with an Onza white Porc blowout inside Steamworks.


You have any for me to use? I can't afford to keep doing that.



djmuff said:


> This is sweet. Besides Keyesville, are there any other races with vintage categories? Seems like the way mountain bike racing is going, with more emphasis on the amateur participants and the overall experience, vintage categories could be a good thing.


Agreed. Seems like it might be popping up here and there. I think it takes us (the VRC community) to get that ball rolling though. Doesn't make sense for them to do it if the people aren't signing up. But seeing as how Vintage MTB Racing isn't rider ability, age, or gender dependent....you can fill the class more than say....clydes or tandems. The 'fun' angle is a good one.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

djmuff said:


> This is sweet. Besides Keyesville, are there any other races with vintage categories? Seems like the way mountain bike racing is going, with more emphasis on the amateur participants and the overall experience, vintage categories could be a good thing.


It would be great to see this started here on the East coast. We have some classic sites including Hunter and Mount Snow as well as a bunch of local courses with the typical root and rock single track, fire road, etc.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You guys are just teases though. All talk....  There was a Fat gathering. I think Bushpig also tried to get an East Coast ride together.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> You guys are just teases though. All talk....  There was a Fat gathering. I think Bushpig also tried to get an East Coast ride together.


First Flight has made several efforts as well. They're first two years were pretty amazing - lots of vintage celebs and bikes - but not many in attendance.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/ny-vintage-ride-716605.html

This one was fun


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> You guys are just teases though. All talk.... .


Ahhhh, sometimes the preliminary teasing makes the ride *much* better - particularly in non-race events. The more experienced riders know this.

As far as the East coast things mentioned, Bushpig and I have communicated about such a ride as recently as last week. The 2011 event Yo linked - I can only say I will do my very best to attend if there is another.

Is there a link to the previous events organized by Jeff and FFB?

Thanks


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I'll be there. Have to get teh Slingshot back up and running though. Is the VRC going through Steamworks or just Pro/1 like last year?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Rad. There's only 1 "course" that everyone rides, and yeah, it goes through Steamworks.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I wish I could have made this one at Minnewaska but I'd already moved to Cali. Lots of nice ride possibilities out that way.

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/fall-east-coast-retro-ride-10-15-new-paltz-742017.html


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

A slingshot would be awesome. Always turns heads.

Major props to Ameybrook for anchoring/organizing lots of Colorado based events. You guys have some of the best trails in America. 

I have a trip that weekend already, otherwise, I would have tried to go! Maybe some of the northern Utah guys can try to make it!

STICKIED.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Not quite true, Last year only Pro/Cat 1's went through Steamworks. Everyone else turned down an alley right before. I raced masters last year and didn't go through it, my kids were very disapointed. I was planning on getting my ass kicked in Cat 1 (amazing how a 20 year old NORBA license will still keep you racing Cat 1) just so I could go through the restaurant this year. Should be fun times though either way. If any of you have been in Durango for the Iron Horse you know how much fun the entire scene is the whole weekend.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

dang. I'll have to get that remedied.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Working on making this happen. 

Vintage better go through Steamworks!


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> dang. I'll have to get that remedied.


God, I hope so. That would be awesome


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

just to get u guys a little excited here is the t shirt


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That is better looking than their posters! Looks awesome! (send me one.  )


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

If that wasn't the same day as my daughter's high school graduation, I'd be there and race vintage class. Next year...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Just booked the flight, I'm in!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

One month to go, so we're getting down to it. Some buzz definitely being generated in town. Trails are dry and sun is out so the course is getting packed in nicely. Some rain would help. Right now we have probably a solid dozen committed with some local old school heroes thrown in. Hopefully anyone within a couple hours of Durango can make the trip. It'll be worth it!

Time to build the race bike


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Stoked!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> Stoked!


What are you racing, Tomac?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> What are you racing, Tomac?


Yup!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Yup!


Aren't you just a bit too big for Tomac to be carrying you around on his shoulders? 

Damn, you left-coasters have all the fun and cool spots 

Pictures, people ... I need plenty of pictures!


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm not too far away down in new Mexico but this year isn't the year... The road ride is a blast but definitely a fuster kluck...


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

agreed on the road ride. Only reason I'm not racing it is because I hate waiting in Silverton.

But why should that affect whether you do the MTB race? Come on!


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Too busy this year. But to anyone on the fence, I'm sure it'll be a blast. Look at the Hostel up by the Telegraph Trails for a place too stay, super nice, even when you stumble in after too much merriment. The SSWC Durango hosted was the *BEST* time I've ever had on a bike. I'm going to cry just thinking about the memories....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Flight booked, officially registered for Vintage XC on Sunday. Boom.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Flight booked, officially registered for Vintage XC on Sunday. Boom.


No DH?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

MTB event is XC only


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I wish there was a DH.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I wish there was a DH.


If I recall there was a fun one at that event and the course paralleled a paved road for some of it, but that may have been because it was also a Norba national for that year.

What they should bring back is the Roostmaster!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Something we discussed yesterday, there will be a gathering Friday afternoon to preride the course and then beers afterwards. We'll do a couple laps downtown just because. Hopefully this will draw out some who chose not to compete during the weekend.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Quick little promo video. Steamworks is out for us, and that's a bummer, but there's talk of additional jumps, man made rock gardens and other stunts along 2nd ave that we'll hit. Also, the crit will be going on at the same time as the XC race so the flyovers will be in place. That means they'll be a good amount of spectators around the downtown area.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ER - Hey Tomac Sig, you ready for IH in Durango?

JTS - Fcuk ya I'm ready, ship me over coach!

ER - Don't let Ameybrook ride you in any way you're uncomfortable with.

JTS - Please, that guy's a *****. He can't handle me.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

I predict flames and ghost jumping.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> I predict flames and ghost jumping.


Better purchase a fireproof GoPro case.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Count Me In*


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> ER - Hey Tomac Sig, you ready for IH in Durango?
> 
> JTS - Fcuk ya I'm ready, ship me over coach!
> 
> ...


WTH?? you seriously need one of those bike bag things...then a box for that to go it, then another bike bag for all that to go it...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mik_git said:


> WTH?? you seriously need one of those bike bag things...then a box for that to go it, then another bike bag for all that to go it...


Haha! Yes, that would be ideal. But I've shipped a lot of bikes over the years, I'm pretty ok at it. I don't want to totally jinx it, but I'm reasonably sure it'll arrive safely. If not, its been fully insured.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

I've got something he can ride if all else fails


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I think he's planning on having that wheel go wonky in transit so he can borrow one of my bikes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> I think he's planning on having that wheel go wonky in transit so he can borrow one of my bikes.


No. I'm having one of your bikes accidentally shipped back to California. Whoops!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> ER - Hey Tomac Sig, you ready for IH in Durango?
> 
> JTS - Fcuk ya I'm ready, ship me over coach!
> 
> ...


Rumpfy,

Send me the tracking information to hold for you this way I can make sure it is routed to the right place. 
We wouldn't want it to get lost now, would we?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Kind of embarrassing article in the local paper with some bike photos.

The Durango Herald 05/15/2013 | Good ol' days to roll again


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice gams there, Ameybrook. 
Not planning on wearing any shorts? How will you prevent chafing?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> How will you prevent chafing?


High traffic area with years of hard use...he won't even notice.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> High traffic area with years of hard use...he won't even notice.


:yikes:

:blush:

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Couple of old bikes beating in some lines


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Pics please! 
Ride hard, have fun.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Couple of old bikes beating in some lines


Lots of good memories in that town. Have fun.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Pretty rad turn out of bikes.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Does that M2 belong to The Lung?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Weekend came and went and it was a blast. Significant amount of props should go to those who came in from out of town. Rumpfy, DoubleCentury, Halaburt... you guys are awesome.

Sadly, few actual "racing" pics exist because we were all.... racing. But we did have a kickass BBQ with tons of hardware.

Randoms:

Yeti ARC and Tomac Sig



Hamz



Bikes



Lotta bike dorks


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

As far as bike dorks go...we're cool dorks. I think. :|


Ameybrook was a killer host. This weekend was definitely the greatest mtb adventure I've been on thanks to him and his smokin' hot wife.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice bike but the Ham with drops looks ridiculously uncomfortable. 8" drop to the hooks.....or more?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

That Golden needs some luvin


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Ameybrook was a killer host. This weekend was definitely the greatest mtb adventure I've been on thanks to him and his smokin' hot wife.


Ameybrook is a "him"? I had no idea....

Is that Raleigh with the Tioga disc still in town? I think I saw it on a roof rack in one of the muni parking lots this morning.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

**** yeah it is. Little Telegraph Big Canyon action at lunch.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

JChasse said:


> Ameybrook is a "him"? I had no idea....


I'd like him even better if he was a smokin hot woman with a smokin hot wife.



JChasse said:


> Is that Raleigh with the Tioga disc still in town? I think I saw it on a roof rack in one of the muni parking lots this morning.


If so, do me a favor - take it off and ship it to me. I'll pay shipping and a finders fee.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

You already have a Tomac Sig that I dug up.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> If so, do me a favor - take it off and ship it to me. I'll pay shipping and a finders fee.


You have plenty, punk!



ameybrook said:


> You already have a Tomac Sig that I dug up.


Right!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

ameybrook said:


> You already have a Tomac Sig that I dug up.


Yes and I love you for that!!! <3


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> You have plenty, punk!


Says the man who had two and posted "What could be better than one Raleigh JT Sig?"

My name is Paul 
And I have OCD ...


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

ameybrook said:


> **** yeah it is. Little Telegraph Big Canyon action at lunch.


Have a blast! Telegraph was in great shape yesterday.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

3:50 Big Canyon was putting this thing though its paces.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

JChasse said:


> Is that Raleigh with the Tioga disc still in town? I think I saw it on a roof rack in one of the muni parking lots this morning.


It was left on a roof rack in a muni lot?! ha, gotta love small towns!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

I had my dog in the car. He's mean.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

ameybrook said:


> I had my dog in the car. He's mean.


Not a problem.
Dogs love me - I smell like bacon.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ameybrook said:


> I had my dog in the car. He's mean.


He IS mean...for a golden retriever. Nobody likes to be licked to death.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Says the man who had two and posted "What could be better than one Raleigh JT Sig?"
> 
> My name is Paul
> And I have OCD ...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Blimey!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> 3:50 Big Canyon was putting this thing though its paces.


Well, the TD held up for the race and WBC is a lot smoother...but man thats fast. ****, I thought we were going fast. 



ameybrook said:


> I had my dog in the car. He's mean.


Haha! Ya, real mean.



Fillet-brazed said:


>


Cool spider hotels.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


>


My second most favorite porn ...


----------

